# Hazard Prevention



## hiker (Oct 1, 2009)

Hello SMs,quick question, what is a safety hazard that has occured, during a production and looking back now how could you have prevented it?


----------



## cdub260 (Oct 1, 2009)

Is this another class assignment Hiker? If so, please disclose that fact when you ask your question.


----------



## BDS0111 (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm not an SM, but if you have live animals onstage that kick with their back legs, know wwhat their reach is, and make sure no one enters that space!!!! It is very easy for animals to get spooked on stage...and some of them like to kick!!! It wasn't a pretty sight!


----------



## hiker (Oct 3, 2009)

Hallo CDUb,I am very sure I noted in my last posting when it was a class project, this is not (hence it is not noted). No entrappment here.


----------



## cdub260 (Oct 3, 2009)

hiker said:


> Hallo CDUb,I am very sure I noted in my last posting when it was a class project, this is not (hence it is not noted). No entrappment here.



Good to know. Thanks.

A common hazard we find at the Pageant is a fairly simple one to fix. That would be drywall screws sticking out the back of sets and a lack of proper counter weight on rolling scenery. Prior to our first dress rehearsal, Our Technical Director, our Shop Forman and I do a walkthrough of all the sets in the show. The 2009 season had about 35 different sets, most of them on casters. While on this walkthrough we're looking for anything sticking out of a set that could be a safety hazard, checking for proper counter weight and making sure all onboard electrical is properly secured and undamaged. Anything sticking out of a set that could potentially injure someone or damage a curtain is trimmed or ground down. If a set needs additional counter weight, we add it. If I need to make any changes to my electrical to accommodate those changes I will do so, or I will recommend ways in which to protect the electrical from their changes.

While doing these safety walkthroughs we each concentrate on our areas of expertise while simultaneously keeping an eye out for anything the others may have missed. When all is said and done, we usually have a page or two of notes which are then prioritized and dealt with prior to opening. Given the size of the show and the large amount of scenery, this walkthrough typically takes about two hours.

Another safety issue that crops up during performances is what we call set stoppers. This would be any small, easily overlooked object that may be dropped during the course of a performance. It could be a pen, a clothespin or a small rock brought in on someone's shoe. If a caster from one of our sets hits an object of this sort, the set will come to a grinding halt and in a worst case scenario could tip over, potentially injuring our cast or crew.

As for how we deal with this issue, the stage is swept and mopped prior to each performance and our crew has instructions to always keep an eye out for small objects on the stage floor and if one is found, to deal with it immediately. Beyond that, there's not a great deal more that can be done to address this issue.


----------

